# concurso   "2010 Stepper Video Contest"



## savad (Jul 22, 2010)

Hoy me llego el siguiente e-mail y creo que aqui en el foro puede estar el ganador. Asi que si les interesa  . . . subscribanse.  o quiza podamos hacer un equipo para concursar

Bueno suerte a todos

Para mas información acerca del concurso,  stepper video contest, visitn al patrocinador en: www.linengineering.com/ video

July 2010 - Calling all hobbyists, inventors, students, and engineering fanatics alike... this is your opportunity to shine!  Do you have a fun, interesting, weird, or mind blowing application you'd like to share?  Join in on our 2010 Stepper Video Contest.  The winner gets an Apple iPad!  


Lin Engineering, the Step Motor Specialists, have been manufacturing step motors in the USA for 20 years!  We have had the pleasure to work on applications ranging from the Micromouse competition at the University of California, Davis to NASA's Mars rover prototype.  We're celebrating 20 years of manufacturing with a video contest; here is your opportunity to shine! 

TO ENTER:

• Create a short video that:
• Demonstrates the application
• Shows how/where steppers are being utilized
• Fill out the form 
• Submit your video

VIDEO REQUIREMENTS: 
• Video file should be no larger than 50MB
• Acceptable formats are: WMV, AVI, MPEG, MPEG4, MOV, FLV
• The last day to submit your video is August 31, 2010
• For any questions email mperlman@linengineering.com

For more information on the stepper video contest, please visit www.linengineering.com/ video


----------

